# Christmas Road Trip Van-Prince George



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys I am going to PG for Cristmas and will be taking my time going up...Anybody between here and there interested in meeting up for a coffe .maybe show off their tanks  ..looking to break my trip up as sitting for more than 3 hours just kills me . looking to stop in Hope the fraser canyon ..cashecrick..and any where in the Cariboo. will be spending a day and a bit in 100 mile and a day in wms.lake.....would like to stop in quesnel as well and any small place in between..I am traveling with my boarder collie Pepsi so stopping is a bonus for her ... be nice to put a face with your names....could even bring some misc. stuff up if prior arrangement made....just a thought 
I will be traveling between the 19---22 of december. If this interests you chime up and or send me some conyact ino...I have cheap long distance and can call to make some kinda arrangement ...and NO I will not bring anything ileagal . 
just a thought 


* name is Bill, 53 going to visit 3 grand kids 1,5 & 11 . Not a drinker ....420 friendly ...like to look at fish and fish tank setups. *


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey well I am in PG, so what days will you be here? I'd love to join you for a java at some point. Where in PG are you staying? I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, that is quite the road trip! Hope you have good snow tires on your vehicle Bill. Your dog will love it (she's such a sweetie!). My friend is coming DOWN from PG around Christmas - you will either cross paths or be following each other to Vancouver...lol

Have fun!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

can you take plants up there for people? deanwants plants from me..and someone else. fish far too long..
theres a great guy in 100 mile..with big beautiful discus.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Bill, I'm so glad you're going to see your family. 

To anyone in those areas: Bill is a really nice person to visit with, kindhearted and a true expert in all things fish-related. I highly recommend him as a house guest or coffee visitor.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Hey well I am in PG, so what days will you be here? I'd love to join you for a java at some point. Where in PG are you staying? I'll PM you my phone number.


pm recieved and will call 


teija said:


> Wow, that is quite the road trip! Hope you have good snow tires on your vehicle Bill. Your dog will love it (she's such a sweetie!). My friend is coming DOWN from PG around Christmas - you will either cross paths or be following each other to Vancouver...lol Have fun!!


Yes it is ...used to be able to do it in a day but not anymore  have winterforce tires on all 4 corners so I am good to go ...need 5 or 6 hundred lbs more weight ....does your friend pick up hitch hikers with dogs ? ...we could still meet ...Pepsi just adores my grandchildren as she used to be their dog ...its sooo sweet to see how excited she gets when they come down .



aprils aquarium said:


> can you take plants up there for people? deanwants plants from me..and someone else. fish far too long..
> theres a great guy in 100 mile..with big beautiful discus.


Yes I could do that ...we can work out some details ..I still have to drop off fish ...just gotta spend the 2 hours catching them ..I will be leaving between the 20 and 22nd ...I can put plants inside and whatever is required if you want them delivered farther than wms.lk....as long a the can survive 3 days ( eta 3rd day in pg.)


Morainy said:


> Hey, Bill, I'm so glad you're going to see your family.
> 
> To anyone in those areas: Bill is a really nice person to visit with, kindhearted and a true expert in all things fish-related. I highly recommend him as a house guest or coffee visitor.


 your to kind . Though if that were entirely true .... I would know the names of the fish I have lol...oh details details . ...they swim they die with out water they're fish !.
..M -R -fish C the E -D- B- D -little I's 

Looking forward to meeting a few more members...
a bit more info added to first post


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I am really looking for HC or glosso, pygmy chain sword, any sort of floating plant like water lettuce (not too picky here, but teeny plants like duckweed is out), Baby tears, red water lily, ....really anything except things like are or look like water sprite, or crypts. Even willing to give moss a shot. 
If it helps - i have a rich substrate, 108 watts of T5HO lighting in a 55g tank, and setting up DIY co2 asap (otherwise currently dosing excel and ferts).

If anyone has any of these plants to send along with Bill, I can pay him here for them and hopefully he can then forward the money to the appropriate people.
*edit* unless of course, a sponsor store has everything on the list, i can pay them via VISA over the phone.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Doesn't sound like you are going through Kamloops, but if you are, I would love to meet up with you.

Curious...why through the canyon?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Katie. I have water lettuce that you can have for free. I'm not sure how to pack it, though.



katienaha said:


> I am really looking for HC or glosso, pygmy chain sword, any sort of floating plant like water lettuce (not too picky here, but teeny plants like duckweed is out), Baby tears, red water lily, ....really anything except things like are or look like water sprite, or crypts. Even willing to give moss a shot.
> If it helps - i have a rich substrate, 108 watts of T5HO lighting in a 55g tank, and setting up DIY co2 asap (otherwise currently dosing excel and ferts).
> 
> If anyone has any of these plants to send along with Bill, I can pay him here for them and hopefully he can then forward the money to the appropriate people.
> *edit* unless of course, a sponsor store has everything on the list, i can pay them via VISA over the phone.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Maureen! ziplock baggie with a bit of air in very wet paper towels. Hopefully bill has a small lunch cooler he has that he can pack them in so they dont get too cold.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

"..need 5 or 6 hundred lbs more weight " Seems katienaha was looking for a good deal on a bigger tank and was worried about shipping ..........so...........
Grin
D


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Ahhh.. I have currently given up on the bigger tank at this point. I have decided to make my 55g BETTER instead. And possibly picking up a 30g.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

doogie said:


> "..need 5 or 6 hundred lbs more weight " Seems katienaha was looking for a good deal on a bigger tank and was worried about shipping ..........so...........
> Grin
> D


LOL I just happen to have that 120 for sale ....mind you sitting in the back of the truck in -20 degree weather goin just over the speed limit = Brrrr !. Don't know if it would be good for the silicone ....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump ...2 people in PG to visit ...No friendly fish people in between...if your afraid that i'll bite ...I could leave my false teeth in the truck 
Dont make me go the Kamloops route .....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I will be getting some plants! Do you have a little lunch cooler to pack them up in??


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I am also looking for SAND. White to gold in colour, could mix different colours if needed to get enough for my 55g. 

Also black sand for a 30g, or black flourite.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

doogie said:


> "..need 5 or 6 hundred lbs more weight " Seems katienaha was looking for a good deal on a bigger tank and was worried about shipping ..........so...........
> Grin
> D


or you can take dave with you bill..........ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> I will be getting some plants! Do you have a little lunch cooler to pack them up in??


Yes I do 


katienaha said:


> I am also looking for SAND. White to gold in colour, could mix different colours if needed to get enough for my 55g.
> 
> Also black sand for a 30g, or black flourite.


Happen to have some of each ...will phone you...


onefishtwofish said:


> or you can take dave with you bill..........ahahahahahahaha


  Oh thats just mean .....500 lbs  so are you coming with him too ..... ...( i can see Dave laughing ....can you  ) lol .
You crack me up !!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yup.......he must have missed this chance.......lol


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

If you call me and I dont pick up (try my cell today only) its because im on the phone at work. Just keep tryin'...


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

In other words Bill... Try to get a word in edgewise 
You got overload springs on that truck Bill? You should have lots of traction if both Kathie and I came along .. Don't know about the springs though.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i call shotgun so better put some extra air in the rear tires


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL yes I have overloads... ...looks like I will be going the Kamloops route after all . Going to see my niece and spend the night there . Would never of concidered that route till the coffee invite from Karen .So its a double bonus .
Looking forward to the vists. 
SO far its Karen........Kamloops
doogie.......PG
Katienaha......PG
looking forward to the trip even more ..
Hey Merritt ...now my first wife was from there come to think of it my last wife was from there too....nice town ...wonder if they have fish people .

Come on 100 mile members ...i here ya got a starbucks there now  let me buy ya a latte  will be spending the wholw day there ...and more .

Williams lake  spending the day there to ....must be a good coffee place there


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Auqaman

i'm the one for the plants and I live in PG....i would be here to the 22nd but gone in the morning of the 23rd for christmas....If April could give you the plants to bring here for me, that would be awesome!!!!!! Let me know if this would work out for you....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Dean, Im getting him to bring me plants too. If you and bill dont cross paths, I can always hold onto the plants for you, Im not going anywhere for christmas.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Katienaha....might take you up on that.....appreciate it and maybe we can just meet Aquaman if he is here on the 22nd......


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> Hi Auqaman
> 
> i'm the one for the plants and I live in PG....i would be here to the 22nd but gone in the morning of the 23rd for christmas....If April could give you the plants to bring here for me, that would be awesome!!!!!! Let me know if this would work out for you....


I was planning on getting there on the 23 rd mid day....that could change to the 22nd if things work out .
How long do plants last with out light ? I can pack a 5 gallon bucket of water in the front seat with floor heat on.I could also bring a 24inch light to put on them for a few hours at night ....if needed ...I suppose that depends how they're packed.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

they'll last just fine for a couple days in ziplock bags with wet paper towels and in a lunch cooler on the floor of your truck. if you feel so inclined and the truck is warm inside, open the cooler lid to let some rays in, but its not really necessary. 

Guess I gotta figure out to what means you are willing to run around and collect plants? Clearly you'll be getting a delivery tip. 
Also definetly interested in the sand and what not you said you had there... if you have it, and you're doin the trip, I cant see any reason why I should get it from anyone else if you have what I am lookin for.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Bill, have a wonderful trip. Hope that you get sunshine all the way there. 

Happy Roads!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill you better just leave on Saturday, then I could go with you half way lol. Some times I can be fun and entertaining.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Bill you better just leave on Saturday, then I could go with you half way lol. Some times I can be fun and entertaining.


LOL ...that might just be the case ......Some times ??? So it would be like a crap-shoot on as whether you would be fun and entertaining on this particular Saturday .... Where ya goin ?? ...might take ya up on that


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to lillooet or kamloops, but i will be buying my ticket tomorrow lol greyhound.


----------



## maritzruan (Dec 17, 2010)

hi im in prince george and Mferko said he has some x mas moss for me if you dont mind picking it up by him and you can make a stop by us if you haven't left yet oh and my name is ruan


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha Bill now you can stop and visit me in Lillooet. I hope you have a safe and merry x-mas.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Bill is now here in PG, had him over for coffee yesterday evening and he brought his big frozen blocks of sand, eco complete, and a huge amount of plants! The buckets have been sitting in front of my fire place thawing out and the plants are floating in my tank for the moment until I have time to deal with them (likely a while after christmas...) and in hopefully a month we will be doing some painting, so the tank will get the substrate switch.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL...well I made it in one piece.....never went the Kamloops route....will be going that way on the way back. Its cold up here !!!
Roads were GREAT all the way up....took 3 days and looked up some old friends on the way ..Pepsi LOVES the snow and looks like a deer as she bounds .through the deep stuff.

Dropped the plants off to Katie along with 2 frozen buckets of substrate will be going back when they thaw in a day or 2 ..She has 2 of the sweeeetest dogs I have ever met.... just adorable! Oh and the tank is real nice too.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you made it up in one piece Bill. Good news!


----------

